# Front lip



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone has a part number for the votex front lip ? im trying to see if i can get my hands on one :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

This one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dammit why does this have to pop up again? Gonna make me spend money, I had forgotten all about it

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

How could you forget?!? Now thanks to the wise guy above all I do is picture that spoiler on my car every time I walk up to it!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> How could you forget?!? Now thanks to the wise guy above all I do is picture that spoiler on my car every time I walk up to it!


:beer::beer::beer::beer: 5C0071607 GRU :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thank you!!!!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thinking about grabbing that and having it Hydro Dipped in a Carbon Fiber print.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i called 3 dealers none of them have it :thumbdown:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> i called 3 dealers none of them have it :thumbdown:


Try this place and at $375.00 it's the lowest I've seen.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

just a question... what are votex parts?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Dammit why does this have to pop up again? Gonna make me spend money, I had forgotten all about it
> 
> posted via tapatalk


It REALLY completes the look, especially if you do the rear too


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> It REALLY completes the look, especially if you do the rear too


Looks great! Did you shoot that with the same piano black as the mirror and top of spoiler?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Yup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

*Rear diffuser (reference number)*



VWNDAHS said:


> It REALLY completes the look, especially if you do the rear too


Hey VWNDAHS,

Have you the rear lip reference number?
If yes, could you please share it with me?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

on sale http://volkswagenoempartsonline.com...ction=accessories&siteid=218494&catalogid=200


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i was interested in both til i saw the price thats pricey for some plastic


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jokerny77 said:


> i was interested in both til i saw the price thats pricey for some plastic


WOW  That is just crazy. $500 bucks for the front lip spoiler and it's not even painted. Okay that place sells it for $420 on Sale but that's still outrageous.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

thats what I said but figures the car is new so jack the **** out of the price so people have to pay it. I personally like the smooth rounded look better.


----------

